# Large Breasts - Nursing in Carriers Possible?



## AutumnAir (Jun 10, 2008)

NAK
OK, I'm a38DD - not huge, but pretty big, y'know.. Anyway, I'd love to be able to nurse in public more easily and hands-free at home. But it just doesn't seem possible. I have a wrap and an ergo -I've watched the videos 100s of times and all these women seem to be able to do it but I just can't. The main problem seems to be that when babe is settled in the carrier my nipples are down at her chest. in order to get her latched on I have to both haul my boob right up and out (not too discreet!) and drop the carrier really low. But then I can't let go - I need to continually support the boob or th e weight of it will just drag it out of babe's mouth.. It's pretty frustrating - wish I had nice perky B cups!!
No opportunity to learn from others - babywearing pretty much frowned upon here and I don't speak the language very well. Another reason for learning - I'd like to be a good advertisement for babywearing.
Any hints or tips for me? TIA


----------



## Alpaca Wacka (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey I'm a C cup and I still have the same trouble. I just got a MT and I can see how it might end up being easier in that than in the sling I was using before. Try youtube videos-I found them really helpful-though I haven't mastered it yet either!


----------



## chase_mommy (Nov 11, 2007)

By no means am I as fancy, nonchalant or graceful as those videos but I manage to do NIP. Its not easy and I know I look quite awkward and all those people are staring at me thinking what in the heck is she doing... Oh, no she isn't... she really should go to the restroom but I don't care! Take your lunch and eat it in the bathroom! I was trying to get my dd (2 months at that point) latched on at Sams and my mom just left me adjusting baby, carrier, boob and all. She could not believe that I was going to continue to fumble in that isle while 4 men turned in and was approaching us.







Whatever baby is hungry and those men have surly seen a boob before and if not... let me introduce you to female anatomy while I feed my LO.

Anyhow, I am too a 38/40 DD. And what are you talking about... these tata's are the beginning of the huge scale. I know plenty of other women have bigger but these are not to be left out as huge. I have a ring sling (that I made







) and I do tummy to tummy hold while I NIP. Now LO is older I my have to modify that&#8230; that is going to be fun! I kind of hefted the boob up to baby's mouth level and latched her on. Now, with my fatty boob, I have to always push my breast down away from her nose so I don't make her decide between eating and suffocating. Then I use the tail to kind of the sling to kind of camo the now hugely perky boob that DD is eagerly nursing off of while I use my hand/finger to provide air way. Not a very graceful picture, huh?







But DD is feed, I am not flashing anymore boob than I would with a low-cut shirt (its just a bit perkier) and I can continue on my way doing whatever need be (with one hand). So I am kind of hands free but it works and I am not uncomfortable. HTH some. You can do it, it just takes some practice.


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh, I can't answer the question, but I would love to hear others' advice! Or better yet, pictures...

I keep seeing the pictures online of babies nursing in carriers, and they always show the kid's head stuck in the mom's shoulder. Seriously, that's not where my boobs are!!!

Example, from the moby wrap website:
http://www.mobywrap.com/t-instructions-Nursing.aspx

Can't tell how large the mom is, but my boobs are lower than that. The babe's head would need to be farther to the side and farther from my body too...

I've tried a few times in my Moby, but it was NOT successful. My babe is still very little (1 month today!) and my boobs are very large (K-cup) so I still have hope that in time I can sort something out.

My aunt nursed in a ring sling, and she is on the larger end of things (DDD or F ish, I think) so it is at least theoretically possible. I don't know how old her nursling was at the time though (she weaned when he was 3, but this was when he was under 2 still, I think).

Oh, and I'd be very happy if I could just do it one handed. I'm not shooting for handsfree yet. Heck, two handed but reasonably comfortable and discrete would be major progress. I'm thinking supporting baby's head with a cradle hold and the boob with the other hand...


----------



## Mommal (Dec 16, 2007)

40DD here, and I never got the hang of nursing in a sling. But I did find that I didn't need to support my breast throughout a feeding if I propped my breast up with a rolled-up washcloth or diaper tucked underneath. Maybe that would help you nurse hands-free in a sling?


----------



## alatexan68 (Jun 12, 2008)

I am new here. But I am a 36 H. The only way I have found to NIP is in a ring sling. What I do is carry a recieving blanket in that nifty little pocket the Maya has. When Emma wants to nurse I usually have her in the belly to belly hold ( kind of low though her knees at my waistband). So I just loosen the top rail, tuck the recieving blanket ( smaller breasts could probably use a burp rag or something smaller) so that my breast is lifted higher. Then I lean her towards the breast and latch her on. Then I tighten the top rail a bit and pull my shirt down to close to her nose.

My daughter ( 20 ) was in shock that I was going to nurse her sister in Walmarts..... but after we walked through the whole store this way, with no one noticing what I was going, she has decided to nurse the baby she is carrying. I am one proud mom.

HTH

Edited to say that I could accomplish this soon after Emma could hold her head steady a bit on her own.... approx 8 weeks old. She is now 12 weeks old and a pro.


----------



## Naomismom (Feb 20, 2007)

Similar size here, same issues. I am wondering if your expectations are a bit high though. I am thrilled to be able to nurse in the ergo, but I have to do all the tweaking that you do too. I drop the carrier down, then unhook my tank (I always wear something that can be pulled down from the top) and use my hand to support the breast. I have to hold my hand there the entire time, but I don't really mind. If you figure out hwo to do it truly hands-free, let me know!!!


----------



## harrietsmama (Dec 10, 2001)

I had 32 busting out of an H cup and I never could do it in a sling. but I could tailor sit and nurse hands free without leaning over







I could also feed the whole world.


----------



## AutumnAir (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas ladies. Not sure a ring sling would work now - DD's 5 1/2 months and about 18 lb! I have actually managed to NIP in both the wrap and Ergo, but it's been awkward - maybe my expectations are just too high. Watching those youtube vids - yeah, I don't know what kind of boobs those women have, but it looks from baby's position that their nipples are just under their collar bones!!
Anyway, more practice needed for me - I just feel jealous when I hear other moms talking about nursing hands free while wandering arond the shops - I'd love to be able to do that! But it's nice to know I'm not alone


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

I can sort of nurse in a Mei Tai, but it isn't easy. I am only a B cup (NOT perky!) , and I still have to lower him AND support my breast, since my nipple is still at his chest area. I have to hold my breast up.


----------



## Datura (Mar 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chase_mommy* 
By no means am I as fancy, nonchalant or graceful as those videos but I manage to do NIP. Its not easy and I know I look quite awkward and all those people are staring at me thinking what in the heck is she doing... Oh, no she isn't... she really should go to the restroom but I don't care! Take your lunch and eat it in the bathroom! I was trying to get my dd (2 months at that point) latched on at Sams and my mom just left me adjusting baby, carrier, boob and all. She could not believe that I was going to continue to fumble in that isle while 4 men turned in and was approaching us.







Whatever baby is hungry and those men have surly seen a boob before and if not... let me introduce you to female anatomy while I feed my LO.

Anyhow, I am too a 38/40 DD. And what are you talking about... these tata's are the beginning of the huge scale. I know plenty of other women have bigger but these are not to be left out as huge. I have a ring sling (that I made







) and I do tummy to tummy hold while I NIP. Now LO is older I my have to modify that&#8230; that is going to be fun! I kind of hefted the boob up to baby's mouth level and latched her on. Now, with my fatty boob, I have to always push my breast down away from her nose so I don't make her decide between eating and suffocating. Then I use the tail to kind of the sling to kind of camo the now hugely perky boob that DD is eagerly nursing off of while I use my hand/finger to provide air way. Not a very graceful picture, huh?







But DD is feed, I am not flashing anymore boob than I would with a low-cut shirt (its just a bit perkier) and I can continue on my way doing whatever need be (with one hand). So I am kind of hands free but it works and I am not uncomfortable. HTH some. You can do it, it just takes some practice.









OMG, I'm glad it's not just me!


----------

